# Red Horse Suckers



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Does anyone bait a sucker hole any more? I have one down on the Yellow River at Wilkerson Bluff. I am usually catching fish by now, but this year has been slim to none. In years past it was easy to catch a few dozen. What has happened to all of the fish?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Dang, didn't even realize there were redhorse down here. I'm originally from WI & they are THICK everywhere up there this time of year. Fun to catch & good chunk bait for channels & blues & excellent live bait for musky. Anyways, sorry for going off on a tangent. Hopefully you start getting them soon man!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We catch them every now and then.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CatHunter said:


> We catch them every now and then.


That one's just a plain ole sucker. The red horse suckers are much bigger. When I was a kid we baited em with corn,onions, and cottonseed meal cake in a I onion sack. Then just kept some corn out in the water. Fished for em with muscles or red worms with a cane pole and a bottle stopper cork. There's an art to knowing when they are biting. One of the better tasting fish out there just a lot of bones!


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

I've never baited them, but I used to go snatch hook them in econfina creek in Bay county. I'm thinking it's just early, because we didn't start looking till January.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

This time last year I could catch 30 or so suckers in a few hours. During hunting season I like to sit in my tree stand until about 11 then go fish until about 2 then go back and sit in a tree. I hunt the swamps about 3 miles down river from our camp so I don't come back and forth. Make a day of it unless I kill something.


----------

